# Premium channel premieres: March 2011



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

March 2011 premieres:

*Starz* Highlights:
Starz Saturday Premieres: *The Last Station* (3/5) starring Helen Mirren, James McAvoy and Christopher Plummer; *Grown Ups* (3/19) starring Adam Sandler, Kevin James and Chris Rock; and *Chloe* (3/26) starring Liam Neeson, Amanda Seyfried and Julianne Moore.


3/5/2011 - *The Last Station* (Helen Mirren, James McAvoy and Christopher Plummer)
3/19/2011 - *Grown Ups* (Adam Sandler, Kevin James and Chris Rock)
3/26/2011 - *Chloe* (Liam Neeson, Amanda Seyfried and Julianne Moore)

I haven't a clue about the film *The Last Station*, though with Helen Mirren in it, I would expect it to be pretty good. *Grown Ups* and *Chloe* are two films I have on Blu-ray and haven't yet watched, so really can't comment much on those.

*Encore*

Encore "Spotlights" Matt Damon with a four-film marathon on March 27th.

Encore Westerns has a "Six-Gun Salute" to Robert Mitchum with three films on March 26. There's also a "Gunsmoke" reunion on March 31 with five movies featuring the citizens of Dodge.

Encore Action kicks off a 24-hour "Martial Arts Mayhem" marathon on Sunday, March 20, featuring Jean-Claude Van Damme, Steven Seagal, Bruce Lee, Ralph Macchio, David Carradine and Wesley Snipes.

*HBO*
Touted via HBO's February 2011 downloadable guide or other sources: HBO mini-series *Mildred Pierce*, *Robin Hood* (Russell Crowe) and *Cop Out* (Bruce Willis and Tracy Morgan).

3/5/2011 - *Robin Hood* (Russell Crowe, Cate Blanchett, William Hurt, Mark Strong, Mark Addy, Oscar Isaac, Danny Huston, Eileen Atkins and Max Von Sydow, and Kevin Durand)
3/12/2011 - *MacGruber* (Will Forte, Kristen Wiig, Ryan Phillippe, Powers Boothe, Maya Rudolph and Val Kilmer)
3/12/2011 - *Runnin' Rebels of UNLV* HBO sports original program
3/19/2011 - *Cop Out* (Bruce Willis, Tracy Morgan, Adam Brody, Kevin Pollak, Guillermo Diaz and Seann William Scott)
3/19/2011 - *The Pee-Wee Herman Show on Broadway* (Paul "Pee-Wee Herman" Reubens)
MONDAY 3/21/2011 - *Triangle: Remembering the Fire* (HBO Documentary)
3/26/2011 - *Just Wright* (Queen Latifah, Common and Paula Patton)

They say if you can't say anything nice you shouldn't say anything at all, but I'm going to ignore that advice and say that you couldn't pay me to watch *MacGruber*. Well, no, I can be bought for the right price, but it would have to be a pretty steep price to sit through that giant time sink (something in the range of the national debt is what I'm thinking for this one). Really, I couldn't much stand the skits on SNL, to have taken it to a big screen anywhere just seems criminal to me and makes me wish the act it was a parody of would come back and save us all from the torture. I suppose I might be able to say something similar about *Cop Out*, but it might have at least some redeeming qualities (like keeping Tracy Morgan off the streets ). *Robin Hood* is another of those "I have it in the Blu-ray collection" movies that I want to see but haven't gotten around to yet. No clue about *Just Wright*.

HBO information for February 2011 obtained from ShawnL25's post in the January 2011 information thread.

*Cinemax*
Touted via February 2011 downloadable guide: *Get Him to the Greek* (Russell Brand, Jonah Hill and P Diddy) and *Tooth Fairy* (The Rock).

3/5/2011 - *Tooth Fairy* (Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Ashley Judd and Julie Andrews)
3/12/2011 - *Get Him to the Greek* (Jonah Hill, Russell Brand and P Diddy)
3/19/2011 - *The Book of Eli* (Denzel Washington, Gary Oldman, Jennifer Beals, Mila Kunis and Ray Stevenson)
3/26/2011 - *Green Zone* (Matt Damon, Greg Kinnear, Brendan Gleeson, Amy Ryan, Khalid Abdalla and Jason Isaacs)

I own 2 of the 4 I've listed on Blu-ray, the exceptions being *The Green Zone* and *The Book of Eli*. I did see *... Eli* and enjoyed it, but found it predictable. I've not yet watched *Tooth Fairy* or *Get Him to the Greek* so can't comment. Reviews I read and/or heard from friends were that *Green Zone* wasn't what you'd expect from trailers so I passed on it.

Cinemax information for February 2011 obtained from ShawnL25's post in the January 2011 information thread.

*Showtime*
Showtime Original series *The United States of Tara* and *Nurse Jackie* both return for a new season beginning on March 28.
Highlight information to come (hopefully)

9/4 - *Title to come* ()

NEW Showtime Original series *The Borgias* will premiere with a special 2 hour episode on Sunday, April 3, 2011 9/8C.

Comments TBD

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually).
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )

*epix* news:

It appears that Epix will have the Ashton Kutcher/Katherine Heigl rom-com/action-adventure flick *Killers* in early March (if my math is correct, it would premiere on March 6 or somewhere close to it, silly countdown clock at epix rather than simply a date/time to catch it).

Otherwise, epix touts a few things as "coming soon", though unfortunately they seem to continue to not make it easy to see WHAT is coming WHEN?! and what information they do have on their site (epix.com) is short term in nature only 


3/5/2011 - *Tyler Perry's Why Did I Get Married Too* (Tyler Perry, Sharon Leal, Janet Jackson, Malik Yoba)
3/7/2011 - *Harry Brown* (Michael Caine, Emily Mortimer, Liam Cunningham, Iain Glen)
3/13/2011 - *Lindsey Vonn: In the Moment* EPIX original documentary
(approx??) 3/18/2011 - *Princess Kaiulani* (Q'orianka Kilcher, Barry Pepper, Will Patton, Shaun Evans, Jimmy Yuill, Julian Glover)
3/19/2011 - *Klitschko vs. Solis* (boxing)
3/20/2011 - *Killers* (Ashton Kutcher, Katherine Heigl)

---

Thanks again to all of the nice folks that contribute to this information and help to keep everyone else here informed.

To those that want to add information, if you [ quote ] this initial information you can easily copy and paste the formatting I've used to use for whatever you'd like to add :up:


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

THanks, but why ddi we skip February??


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Rnrboy said:


> THanks, but why ddi we skip February??


Patience


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Added some information about Showtime original series returns and premieres above. Still don't have Movies information, but hopefully that will be added later.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

THanks bd, you do a great job with this.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for pulling together...looking forward to Robin Hood on HBO.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Updated to note *Killers* coming to Epix in early March.


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

Diary of a Wimpy Kid (the first one) starts showing on HBO on March 2nd, so I assume this is the film's premiere date.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

The cinemax listings above are for March, not feb


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

What ever happened to Hot Tub Time machine? Did it ever end up on cable?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Sea bass said:


> What ever happened to Hot Tub Time machine? Did it ever end up on cable?


Currently running on EPIXHD. Probably going to be several more months before making it over to other premium/cable outlets.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Updated with several EPIX titles.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

There are a good number of unadvertised mid-week premieres that I've been lax about posting. Can't recall any right now off the top of my head but if I remember I'll post some unless someone else will do it beforehand.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

bdowell said:


> Currently running on EPIXHD. Probably going to be several more months before making it over to other premium/cable outlets.


Cheers!


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

bdowell said:


> Currently running on EPIXHD. Probably going to be several more months before making it over to other premium/cable outlets.


If ever. Some movies that had premiered on Epix (Iron Man, The Love Guru, etc.) haven't been on HBO or other premiums.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Corrected air-date for MacGruber and added information for The Pee-Wee Herman on Broadway program to HBO information in original message.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't forget, Mildred Pierce begins next Sunday on HBO. Looks great.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

FYI: Iron Man 2 will be premiering on EPIX this Sunday night (3/27) @ 8pm.


----------

